
Girl, 12, beats Einstein and Stephen Hawking to get top score in IQ test - eplanit
http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/parenting/girl-12-beats-einstein-and-stephen-hawking-to-get-top-score-in-iq-test/story-fnet08ui-1227514524634
======
chroma
Cattell III B measures english vocabulary, not raw cognitive horsepower. I've
no doubt this girl is extremely smart, but the test she took can be gamed
rather easily. As the article mentions, two other children aced the same test.
I'd be much more interested to see the results of Raven's Progressive
Matrices.

One more thing: I'm pretty sure this article is a submarine[1] for a TV show
about child geniuses.

1\.
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
eugeneionesco
That just proves how useless the test is.

